# mixing lovebirds with other species



## guineapig

would it be possible to house cockatiels, lovebirds and zebra finches together permanently in a big outdoor aviary with chinese painted quail on the floor the aviary is 16 foot long by 8 foot wide with a heated shed attached for night and colder months at the moment there is 23 zebra finches in the aviary with 4 cockatiels they all live happily together


----------



## gazz

You may get away with the Lovebird with the Cockatiels but there still a risk, As paired lovebirds can be very aggressive. I'd say no to the Zebra finchs as the general rule is DON'T house hook billed with straight billed. People do get away with it, But more don't so risk is yours or rather your birds. You may want bigger Quail species with Lovebirds, Mine use to go the the floor and try mating with my Quails, Didn't harm them but did annoy them, Deffo the male Quail :lol2:.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I personally wouldn't house Lovebirds with any other birds that aren't ground-dwellers (quail, bantams, pheasants, etc)


----------



## guineapig

cheers thanks for the advice


----------



## pigglywiggly

i`ve got away with quails, but wouldnt risk anything else.

they might be small, but they`re still a fiesty parrot!


----------



## petebolland

*lovebirds*



guineapig said:


> would it be possible to house cockatiels, lovebirds and zebra finches together permanently in a big outdoor aviary with chinese painted quail on the floor the aviary is 16 foot long by 8 foot wide with a heated shed attached for night and colder months at the moment there is 23 zebra finches in the aviary with 4 cockatiels they all live happily together


 lovebirds are very territorial and will fight /kill anything it considers a threat even bigger birds do not mix them if you house them adjacent to other birds make sure you double wire adjoining section with a gap of at least 35mm or alot of birds will be de feeted


----------



## Zoo-Man

petebolland said:


> lovebirds are very territorial and will fight /kill anything it considers a threat even bigger birds do not mix them if you house them adjacent to other birds make sure you double wire adjoining section with a gap of at least 35mm or alot of birds will be *de feeted*


:lol2:


----------



## Snoopy84

lovebirds will just destroy anny bird they could in that sort of situation!


----------



## slugsiss32

Lovebirds with Lovebirds is bad enough...seriously don't put them with anything else...Tiels may be bigger but they are no way stronger...my Lovebirds would win a fight against my Senegal any day!


----------



## Zoo-Man

slugsiss32 said:


> Lovebirds with Lovebirds is bad enough...seriously don't put them with anything else...Tiels may be bigger but they are no way stronger...my Lovebirds would win a fight against my Senegal any day!


:notworthy:


----------

